# Looking for English Setter Breeder



## TribeCrazy (Nov 18, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone knows of anyone selling/breeding english setters. I am new to upland game hunting and after a few trips out I have realized I need a good dog. I have gotten my father-in-law hooked back on hunting again as well and he hunted with setters for years and is partial to them. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

I know of a couple of breeders, one in Ohio and one in Kentucky but don't know much about them. There are other breeders in Michigan/Wis/Minn of good grouse dogs. Just keep checking different hunting and outdoor forums and you'll eventually find the right breeder for the kind of setter you want. Ask lots of questions and do alot of research on the different styles of breeding of the English Setter. There are definitely some that are bred to be big running, field trial machines and would not be compatible with a foot hunter. Others are bred more for walking trials (National Shoot to Retrieve Assoc.)and heavy cover grouse and woodcock habitat (cover dogs). The dogs pedigree will help show the line of dogs the breeder has used to get the perfect blend of hunting desire and disposition for a family friendly hunting dog. I'm sure there are some great local sportsmen that have and hunt with there own Setters but unfortunately I don't know anyone to recommend. There is nothing prettier than seeing a setter pointing a bird, IMHO. Good luck 

http://www.bobsstraightcreekllewellins.com/index.html

www.gundogbreeders.com/breeders-ohio/buckeye-kennels.html


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

there's a fellow done by amanda between circleville and lancaster that raises and trains english springer spaniels.he also trains other bird dogs.he trained a brit for me and done a fantastic job.www.guadairakennels.com


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

http://quailtrapkennels.com/ this guys seems to have some pretty good setters. Don't know him personally, just have seen his posting on another site. Think he has pups on the ground. Seems a little pricy but good pedigree.


----------



## TribeCrazy (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the great help!


----------

